# Pimp Arm Rest Covers



## Gretchibald (Jul 22, 2011)

Sometimes, but not often, I'm glad I'm a hoarder. Had a small bag of these real sheepskin patches in the attic for about 20 years. Originally got to make shoulder pad on the guitar strap of a Yamaha SG21S , possibly the heaviest guitar ever, but I digress. Without any cutting they fit over the armrests perfectly held on by three strips of knicker elastic. As they say, cool in the summer , warm in the winter and easily washed-- if anyone wants some I can spare a set --no point in keeping them another twenty years.


----------



## leseduts (Jun 3, 2008)

Great idea. I find that the material on the arm rests rubs the skin on my elbows. I would love some, but it is a long way to travel to collect them, but I may copy your idea.


----------



## catzontour (Mar 28, 2007)

Brilliant idea - yours are very "up-market". 

I've got ski socks on ours - because they haven't got shaped toes and heels they fit perfectly.

Catz


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

From which airline did you nick the headrest cover in the photo?

You craftily turned it round for the shot so we cannot see the airline logo. :lol: :lol: :lol: 

Geoff

P.S. Have you got a lifejacket under each seat? :lol:


----------



## PennyandDerek (May 10, 2005)

'Pimp'.......arm rest covers.

Interesting.

Do you think they could also be suitable for use by other motorhomers who don't quite fit into that category?

Derek


----------



## Gretchibald (Jul 22, 2011)

Thank you all, I was beginning to think I was the only one with bad taste. They are on their way to a lady in Notts. who asked for them first.
The headrests are made from a fancy linen pillowcase.


----------



## divil (Jul 3, 2011)

Just what I'm loking for myself...but maybe not so furry...ski sock idea sounds good!

Cheers

Paul


----------



## palaceboy (Mar 9, 2008)

Hi Gretchibald 
On a slightly separate issue where did you get your GRETCHIBALD decals ???


----------



## Gretchibald (Jul 22, 2011)

Got decals from here http://stores.ebay.co.uk/arrowsignswrexham.
Cheap as chips, just fill in the boxes with size , font , colour etc . Seems to be good quality but I did not get the dot for the top of the 'i'.

By the way as someone else asked, the Gretchibald is a fictitious monster in a childrens story , what I wrote !


----------



## Gretchibald (Jul 22, 2011)

Ski socks-- yes, but doesn't that make it difficult to twiddle the knob that raises/lowers the arm rests.


----------



## catzontour (Mar 28, 2007)

Gretchibald said:


> Ski socks-- yes, but doesn't that make it difficult to twiddle the knob that raises/lowers the arm rests.


No - you can still twiddle with the socks on!

Catz


----------

